# Krink Recipes



## AlwaysLost

Ok I thought I'd share my krink and junobo recipes for those of u who like to tag. I haven't used all of these but I figured I'd share them anyways.

Krink and Junobo am are among the various brands of inks used in mops or dabbers for tagging. These recipes are for those of you who like DIY.

These are typically used for tagging whereas spray paint is for throwoes and pieces but that isnt always the case

The best mops and markers are purchased but here are some videos on how to make your own and demonstrate how they are used.



Here is a giant list of all the krink, ink and paint recipes that you can load into your mops and markers.

ghetto krink

1/3paint thinner
2/3crome oil based paint
a cap full of dot3(the orginal recipe calls for this but its really pointless to add to paint) *optional

ghetto junobo (my favorite)

2/3paint thinner
1/3white oil based paint
200ml of oil based tube paint(the artist stuff you get from ac moore,michaels,dick blick,ect. 200ml is a whole large tube btw)

cheap outdoor ink1
Here
1/3paint thinner
2/3wood stain
a couple fish oil tablets

simple ink(by rogue): 

Mix 3/4 woodstain
3 drops dot 3 or fish oil capsules
1/4 Good Shoepolish (not Kiwi)

GHETTO DED

1 bottle Fiebings Purple
1 bottle of Purple PVC Primer
Gentian Violet
3 Fish Oil tablets
And some Solvent Violet 8

GHETTO H2B

1/3BLACK ACRYLIC PAINT
2/3BLACK RIT DYE
3 DROPS OF DOT3
NOTE:ADD CHARCOAL POWDER IF YOUR H2B IS TO THIN

Fumers Patanted Ink!!

_ingredients:_

3 pen inks (preferably black and red)
300ml of methylated spirits
two splashes of any pertinent ink (corio,pilot,nero,grog)
carbon paper dust

_directions;_

mix all together in a bottle or jar and let it all sit for a day or two
and depending on how much carbon dust you add its fairly opaque.

Black Ghetto Garvey: 

_Things you need:_

Charcoal
Alchohol
Black Pens
Mixing container
coffee filter

_Directions_

-Go get some charcoal, REAL charcoal, preferably willow. Pinecones work too. Do not use BBQ charcoal, as it's mixed with sand, you're best option is to make it yourself, or go down to the beach, there's usually some driftwood with a thick layer of charcoal.

-Next you're going to need to break the charcoal into small peices and grind it up, a coffee grinder works well. Make sure it's a fine powder, use a pestle and mortor if you have to. (Pestle and motor is a bowl and round stick used in cooking certain cultural dishes... Or summoning dragons.)

-Alchohol, the higher percent the better.

-Pour the alchohol into a large container with a sealed lid, add more charcoal than you think you need.

-Shake as much as possible, let it sit for a while (a day if you can) and shake some more.

-Pour through a coffee filter into another container, and back through the filter into the original container. This takes out any insoluable charcoal.

-Test your ink.

-If it's decently opaque break open some black pens and get as much in there as needed, it should be as opaque as india ink. (don't worry it doesn't buff nearly as easy)

-Get some additives in there (fish oil, methylene blue, gentian violate(sp) etc.)

-If it's not very opaque (before the pens) add more powdered charcoal and repeat the previous steps as neccesary.



Pen Ink Tutorial




DO NOTS:

DO NOT USE BLEACH
DO NOT MIX INK AND PAINT IT DOESNT WORK(SEP IF YOUR MIXING WATER BASED PAINT(ACRYLIC PAINT)AND WATER BASED INK)
DO NOT USE RIT DYE THE ONLY THING ITS GOOD FOR IS THINNING WATER BASED PAINT
DO NOT MIX PAINT THINNER WITH WATER BASED PAINT IT JUST MAKES IT THICKER


----------



## DrewSTNY

How durable are these inks? Curious to know how long they hold up.


----------



## AlwaysLost

DrewSTNY said:


> How durable are these inks? Curious to know how long they hold up.



Pretty durable especially if you use leather dye. If you want to leave a ghost when buffed you can add a little Dot3 break fluid from the dollar tree.

Pen ink from pens isn't that great but its not bad. Ink in the vial is better.

My favorite is the Junobo with rusto or one shot bucket paint. U can get some nice colors. Everything gets buffedin KC so its hard to guage longevity.

If anything is still up in a few months I'll take a pic. I just got started again last month.


----------



## Matt Derrick

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I thought I'd share my krink and junobo recipes



could you define what _krink _and _junobo _are? for those of us unfamiliar with that culture...


----------



## AlwaysLost

Matt Derrick said:


> could you define what _krink _and _junobo _are? for those of us unfamiliar with that culture...



I added a small explanatory paragraph. Sorry about that.


----------



## Matt Derrick

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Krink and Junobo are inks used in mops or dabbers for tagging.



i gathered that much, but what's the difference between the two? what's the difference between using paint and these?


----------



## AlwaysLost

Matt Derrick said:


> i gathered that much, but what's the difference between the two? what's the difference between using paint and these?



I added some more clarification and some links I'll add some videos as soon as I find some good ones


----------



## AlwaysLost

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Pretty durable especially if you use leather dye. If you want to leave a ghost when buffed you can add a little Dot3 break fluid from the dollar tree.
> 
> Pen ink from pens isn't that great but its not bad. Ink in the vial is better.
> 
> My favorite is the Junobo with rusto or one shot bucket paint. U can get some nice colors. Everything gets buffedin KC so its hard to guage longevity.
> 
> If anything is still up in a few months I'll take a pic. I just got started again last month.



You can make professional (valuable) ink out of charcoal or soot with practice and the right recipe but my attempts so far haven't turned out well. Its tedious. I'll let you know when I know more.


----------



## GinGin

Great recipes man! I think paint thinner and Dot3(of course) can eat through plastic, so if your mops are plastic long term storage might be a problem. Mineral Spirits won't eat at plastic from what I've found. I figure probably same parts as called for in your krink/rusto recipe, but i usually eyeball it.


----------



## AlwaysLost

GinGin said:


> Great recipes man! I think paint thinner and Dot3(of course) can eat through plastic, so if your mops are plastic long term storage might be a problem. Mineral Spirits won't eat at plastic from what I've found. I figure probably same parts as called for in your krink/rusto recipe, but i usually eyeball it.



Great tip! i ll play with some mineral spirits next spring


----------

